# Storing corks (Or how long do corks last?)



## brottman (Sep 13, 2014)

I googled, and I searched, but could not find a direct answer for this! I am considering buying 1000 ct bag of agglomerated corks. That many would last me many, many years. If I separate them and store in individual bags, do they have a shelf life?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## geek (Sep 13, 2014)

I just bought that batch and being delivered today.
I will put an open bottle with sulfite in it and then in plastic bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2014)

Sealed "Corkidor" with open jug of KMETA in the middle. I had 1000 corks last 2 years with out incidence. Am now on my 2nd 1000 using the same method.


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's what you do,,,,,,, Get yourself a vacuum food sealer and pack up as many as you would use in one sitting,,,say @30/carboy. Problem solved!!! AND you can use it for food too!!! 
Again, they sit on store shelves and in warehouses for who knows how long before you get them!!!


----------



## dralarms (Sep 13, 2014)

I storemine in a corkadore.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 13, 2014)

Corkadore but but like that vacuum bag idea as well even though, because I generally bottle with a combo of 750ML and 1.5L, I don't use a set number of corks each bottling.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 13, 2014)

brottman said:


> I googled, and I searched, but could not find a direct answer for this! I am considering buying 1000 ct bag of agglomerated corks. That many would last me many, many years. If I separate them and store in individual bags, do they have a shelf life?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I would seriously consider going in with someone else to buying half of them from you. When you say *many, many years*, I wouldn't do it. Either buy fewer corks or split them up. Since they are not personalized, the risk isn't worth it.


----------

